# Disturbing article



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Link Contains a video. Here is th The seven-year-old emaciated gelding used by its owners to pull a sedan out of a muddy ditch on Wednesday has been put down and five other horses seized. The owners, a man and a woman claiming to be veterinarians, face animal cruelty charges, confirm the SPCA. 
The Langley residents were arrested after SPCA investigators found out the couple had tethered the horse to the sedan, which had gone off road in front of their property in the 2000 block of 208 Street. 
Langley RCMP confirm the car wasn’t insured and the SPCA estimates the horse was labouring in the mud for more than 45 minutes before emergency responders came on the scene. 
They were trying to get him to pull the vehicle out of the ditch when the animal simply collapsed and couldn’t get up, said SPCA senior animal protection officer Eileen Drever. 
The SPCA determined the young horse to be in critical distress and humanely euthanized it. 
“It was terribly upsetting for all the investigators involved,” said Drever. 
“We thought he might have a chance when he tried to stand a couple of times but he just couldn’t muster the strength.” 
The Langley Animal Protection Society, RCMP and Township firefighters responded and called the SPCA. 
Langley Township fire department specializes in large animal rescues, and is often called to other municipalities to help in similar situations. 
Crews were able to sedate the horse and hoist it to safety, using a tow truck. 
The animal was moved to a patch of grass at the side of the road before being covered with a blanket and given an IV drip, food and water. 
A video by Times photographer John Gordon shows the horse being lifted from the ditch and attempts to get him to stand. 
An additional five horses located on the owners’ property were surrendered to the SPCA and are currently receiving care at the society’s Surrey branch. 
The horses were also in extremely poor condition — completely emaciated — and are receiving veterinary care, said Drever. 
“I can’t call the horse in the ditch a walking skeleton because by the time we reached him, he was too weak to walk,” said Drever, who estimates the gelding would score 1.5 out of 10 on a body condition scale. 
A necropsy will be conducted on the gelding’s body. Drever said the prognosis for the remaining animals is hopeful but will require a lot of care. 
SPCA spokesperson Lorie Chortyk said the owners were already under investigation at the time. 
A woman who came upon the scene is looking into a way she could possibly take in one or two of the horses and care for them on her farm. 

e article: 

Langley Times - Your Best source for Local Community News delivered in print or online


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw this on FHOTD and it made me so sad to watch that poor horse struggling to get up, but he just didn't have it in him. People are so cruel and stupid sometimes and if these people were actually Vets like they claimed to be, they should have their licenses to practice revoked!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I know, thats the part that makes it even more disturbing. (If these people are truly vets like they claim)

I dont understand how someone who is supposed to help animals could do this


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope they get prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, and if they had liscenses they better had gotten revoked.Worse part is that IF they were incarcerated, they still would get better treatment than they gave those horses. This makes me so angry, I see people who think themselves such great horse people breeding horses that reguardless of papers or not have NO interest breeding, and people claiming to be professionals, that are only professionals at how to torture horses, this is why just cuz someone claims to be a professional, and even if they get paid, DOESN"T mean they know what they are talkin about. So now I can tack vets as well up on that board of 'don't trust just cuz of what they claim to be.'

Thanx for sharing the article, SD, I hadn't seen this.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh man, this just brakes my heart. How could anyone be so cruel? How could anyone (especially someone who claims to be a vet!) look at that horse and think they were ok? Not only that, but think it could possibly pull a car our of a ditch that probably weighed three times as much as it did! What is this world coming to? I just hope the other horses make it ok and find good homes.

Jubilee


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

i hope they rot in hell

that poor horse in the video had given up on life he had no fight left in him and you could see that.

its sickening totaly sickening


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

This is disgusting. I will NEVER understand why some people choose to have animals that they can't take care of. I love mine to death, and if I was ever in a position where I couldn't take care of them, I'd much rather they go to someone who cares about them and can see to it that they're cared for than have them starve to death.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Beleive me, I have an elaborate contingency plan for problems, and people who would take my horses and take care of them (tho they would take ownership) RIGHT NOW if I needed. To me there is NO excuse for that, none at all. 

Burns me up.:evil:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

how incredibly heart wrenching, that poor horse! what is WRONG with some people?! if you can't care for them properly, GIVE THEM AWAY to someone who can! And for God's sake don't treat them like your personal tow truck if your dumb a$$ drives your car into a ditch...ugh, this makes me so MAD!


----------

